# Red Horse and Whites



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone on here fish the sucker run?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

not with any serious intent but they are fun, every once in a while I get the urge and drop a piece of crawler on the bottom, they're stupidly easy to catch. I do remember my dad telling me stories of fishing the run on the lmr many years ago, using a treble hook and some red felt, stand on the brindge and wait for the red to disapear


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw my buddy catch one that went 6lb a few years ago. He said he got one twice that size once. I just can't catch those things. Lou, I would like to find those stupid ones you say you catch. UHH!  We've been twice and my buddy has caught the only one so far. It was a red horse about 2 lb. They should be on fire in a couple of weeks if not sooner.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

........todds fork is usually a good bet, the mouth of turtle creek gets them, the area above the peterson powder plant is where I would usually try. small hooks and not more than 2in of crawler, keep a tight line and set the hook at the first movement. farther downriver, say loveland down I get more drum and channel cats, there are lots of suckers there I just never did well there. they are slow until the water warms near 50(1-2weeks), and most are small 8-15in so you may not be detecting light bites? or you may be using to big a bait.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

We are using small red worms and chunks of night crawlers. We use tight line and a very sensitive ultra lite rod. Detecting bites is not a problem. Hooking up is.  The big suckers bite just like the small ones. I set the hook the other day and came back with a sculpin About 2 inches long. If we get a good warm rain, they will turn on.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I would really like to get my hands on some suckers for live bait fishing. They're tough as nails. I'm going to be trying here in the next few weeks. Do you usually pick them up in faster or slower currents?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

usually slower pools, but if your loking for ski bait, go to your favorite chub creek, find a deeper pool and throw a castnet, once its down close it slowly, it should be loaded with white suckers, in faster cleaner creeks you should find redhorse, but make sure your not gettin greater redhorse, wich are in the erie tribs, those have a listing in ohio and are worthy of a fine, get the ones without the red tails in the erie basin.
oh yeah, you get them ski bait sze in cast nets, not just little guys


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I try to get down to the creek every spring,looks like this year I will .... DA KING !!!


----------

